# black label labs?



## Sledge (May 22, 2015)

Looking on to black label labs. Anyone have experience? All reviews I have found are old.


----------



## mickems (May 22, 2015)

I used to get black label when I was a teenager. I love English beer.


----------



## 4everstrong (May 22, 2015)

Never heard of em.


----------



## Mastercrafter (May 27, 2015)

Zakk wylde..... Black label society? Lots of beer, no gear


----------



## CCCP (May 27, 2015)

I just checked them out and I wouldn't trust them at all, not to mention their pics of the vials are photoshopped, and not too well either


----------



## wabbitt (May 27, 2015)




----------

